# 2013 VW Jetta Sportwagen SQ Build Log



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought I would share my build log for my new 2013 Volkswagen Jetta Sportwagen in Candy White.

I bought this car in May and worked diligently to get the car ready in time for the Aggieland Meet in College Station, TX on June 8th. This was my first show with this car and my first compeitition as well.

I have been hoarding equipment for a while and decided to reuse some of the equipment I had in my 2007 Toyota Camry SE.

My goal for this install is for stealth and basic utility as I have a 5 year old daughter that is very active. I needed a car that will be a daily driver and a competition car as well.


And with no further ado, on to some of the pics...


The Camry build is courtesy of my friend Glenn (GLN305) who built it for me. I learned a lot from him... enough to tackle a build of my own. Thanks Glenn!

Here are pics of the 2007 Toyota Camry SE Install:




































































































The sub box was covered in carbon fiber after these pics.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Then I bought a 2012 Jetta TDI in Candy White. I did not have this car long enough to do an install in it, but here are some pics of it anyway...





















Pinstripes taken off...





















Decided to paint the calipers red...







































Then PastiDip the wheels black...
















































And the emblems...





















And the result...
















































Just thought I would add a funny pic...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

sportwagon?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Working on it.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

And now some pictures of the current ride, a 2013 Volkswagen Jetta Sportwagen TDI...



Here are pics of the car bone stock...







































Only 240 Miles on the car before I started ripping out the interior...
























































































































Next up, some pics of the install. Might be tonight or tomorrow. Gotta run...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Working on it.


much better...love the sportwagon TDI.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, me too.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I REALLY regret not getting the sportwagen. 

On the other hand, I can't wait for the MkVII!


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet car! Looking forward to more build pics.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> I REALLY regret not getting the sportwagen.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't wait for the MkVII!


I love the way the MKVII wagons look... 

Sub'd for another Wagen :beerchug:


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: 2013 VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI SQ Build Log*

For the equipment on this build I decided on the following:

Head Unit - Alpine IVE-W535HD
Tweeters - HAT L1ProR2
Mids - HAT L4SE
Midbasses - HAT L8
Subs - JL 12W6v2 (x2)
Amps - Zapco DC Ref 1000.4 (x2), 1100.1


Ok, on to the build pics...

The very first thing I did was remove the interior parts to apply 100% Rammat BXTII and Ensolite to keep panels from resonating and make a quieter car in general.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I modified the stock sail panels for my tweeters. I did this using ABS rings mounted to the sail panels using dowel rods hot-glued in pace. After getting the angle perfect I stretched pantyhose over the assembly and applied 2 coats of fiberglass resin. I then added extra fiberglass mat to the backside of the sail panels to enhance strength. After the fiberglass was sanded I added Bondo, sanded, more Bondo and sanded. What I had was a very smooth surface that I then primered, texture painted, and then painted with flat black paint. What I was left with was a textured surface the appears very much like a stock part.

Stock part:












Let the modifications begin:


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I used 0ga welding cable for the power and grounds. I replaced the cable to the starter with a 0ga cable, replaced the ground from the negative on the battery to the body grounding point, and replaced the cable to the main fuse block with 8ga wire. I then replaced the battery terminals with Memphis Audio versions that I really like. I ran two 0ga cables to the back of the car to feed the amp rack. One for power and one for ground. After that I drilled into the body for a JL Audio ground lug.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

For the Head Unit I made a harness so that it would be easy to work on and remove if necessary. I twisted the wires for noise rejection and to make them neat.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

The sub box build requires thanks to Dean (DeanE10) who worked just as I did on this sub box. Thanks Mr!


For the sub box we built the box to fit into the forward package tray under the floor at the rear of the car. This sub box was then wrapped 100% with GT mat to minimize resonance. We put screw terminals into the box by drilling through the box and threading them in.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

On the doors I covered them with Raammat BXTII and Ensolite in and out. I build baffles for the L8s out of birch plywood with my router and then sprayed them with bedliner. I used closed cell foam tape to seal them to the doors and to seal the L8s to the baffles.






























































































I blew a tweeter and was not willing to go through that again so I added thermistors I bought from HAT to protect them. I used techflex and heatshrink to cover them as well.






























I used Deans connectors on the L4SEs so that the door panel can easliy be removed and the L4SEs do not have to be touched.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

When did you swap the Morels for the JL? More importantly, why?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> When did you swap the Morels for the JL? More importantly, why?


I swapped 'em just after Chris Pate's show I think.

The Morels were very good at blending... that said they were not any fun. You could not get that kick drum to hit you in the kidneys. The 12W6s also blend well, but give me that kick that I crave. The Morels are just too mellow for me I guess.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

VERY nice build progress!!!

I have to second your opinion of the Morel. Went from an Ultimo SC to a 12W7, and couldn't be any happier


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I swapped 'em just after Chris Pate's show I think.
> 
> The Morels were very good at blending... that said they were not any fun. You could not get that kick drum to hit you in the kidneys. The 12W6s also blend well, but give me that kick that I crave. The Morels are just tool mellow for me I guess.


Weird. I went from my Arc to a illusion to the Morel Ultimo 10 SC and it has the best punch of the 3.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess that is where personal preference comes in.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

wowza


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I guess that is where personal preference comes in.


True. That said, if I had the room I'd be running a W7. 

I can't wait to hear the revised setup.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work there my friend,especially the tweet pods.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will be uploading more pics later. I still have wiring and amp rack to show. The amp rack is the best part.
Stay tuned...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice work Rick!!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Rickster ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Great level of detail on this build!! Combine that with awesome equipment and what looks to be hi-end install, this should be one rokin car!!


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks awesome. Good work!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Rick is down with OCD


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Rick is down with OCD


Hahaha that's mine but I got in trouble for using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

Clever use of the Dean's Ultra connector. Where'd ya get that idea?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

From this really cool guy in OKC.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's kind of a DIYMA thing. I like them but I always hated using them in the past (RC buggies). They were always too tight. Apparently they've changed that.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

darn looks sweet!

i realy thought they had changed the position of the midbass in the mkvii 

should have redone the build log but its almost the same car: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/152235-noob`s-golf-delux-take-2-a.html


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> It's kind of a DIYMA thing. I like them but I always hated using them in the past (RC buggies). They were always too tight. Apparently they've changed that.


The design has not changed. Some don't use enough heat or too weak of an iron and end up cooking the connector until it looks like a back-alley boob job.

The trick is to solder them while plugged in to the mating connector. This maintains pin alignment while they get hot. For extra credit, heat-sink the wire by wrapping it with a moistened rag or paper towel. This prevents the shrink tube from doing its thing before you want it to. Until I learned this technique, mine also fit too tightly and were a ***** to disconnect.

My other _other_ hobby is model RC helicopters. Someday when I finish my car I'll get back into it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Noobdelux said:


> darn looks sweet!
> 
> i realy thought they had changed the position of the midbass in the mkvii
> 
> should have redone the build log but its almost the same car: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/152235-noob`s-golf-delux-take-2-a.html


The MkVI JSW still uses the MkV doors and mirrors.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Gadget01 said:


> The design has not changed. Some don't use enough heat or too weak of an iron and end up cooking the connector until it looks like a back-alley boob job.
> 
> The trick is to solder them while plugged in to the mating connector. This maintains pin alignment while they get hot. For extra credit, heat-sink the wire by wrapping it with a moistened rag or paper towel. This prevents the shrink tube from doing its thing before you want it to. Until I learned this technique, mine also fit too tightly and were a ***** to disconnect.
> 
> My other _other_ hobby is model RC helicopters. Someday when I finish my car I'll get back into it.


That would explain it. I always did it with them separated.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i used deans connectors in r/c, JayinMI reminded me about them on here, so i used them in my install in my mk6 gti..  looking forward to this getting finished.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sooo... are we waiting until after finals for an update?!?!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Nope. Doing a bunch of work this weekend on it so I will update after some more pics are taken.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

It looks as though your midbass drivers are mounted in the lower door front doors almost inline with your ears. How do they sound mounted there? Did you notice any change from a typically mounting location with the drivers mounted more towards the kick panel area. I remember a thread from Patrick Bateman (?) where he noticed improved stage width with the midbass located in this position.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

More width from it next to your hip or near the kicks?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Near the hip. It's a weird location but I LOVED that location in my Rabbit and GTI. Worked beautifully and the midbass was wide as hell.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, so it's been a while since my last update... so here is the rest of the build and the latest updates on the Vee Dub.

Here is the rear of the car. I had the 3 Zapco DC Reference amps installed in the package tray area above the spare tire well. The cover went through 2 revs before we got it just right.




























Powered on












































































































Well that's the install... I enjoyed working on it enjoy listening to it every day.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

So My buddy Dean and I got invitations to Finals in Huntsville, AL this year and we did pretty well there too.



















This was my first year of competition... I feel really pleased with the results.


I was especially proud of how the car did on the trip. Here is one fill up... 604.5mi on 1 tank. even had 15 miles or more left. That comes out to be 46mpg on that tank alone!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

So latest update for the Vee Dub is that all the equipment was pulled to make room for the next build.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Got the first of the equipment for the new build in. Time to take it to the next level. The AS300.2 and the 200.2 are used, the 100.4 is brand new.











More to come...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Man I loved your zapco amp rack!!!! Was the other fans necessary ? The ones in the amps didn't help? I am asking because my amps will be installed like that just not as pretty as yours


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I would say most definately... Those amps can get hot anyway and in that small, enclosed area they would get way too hot. I live in Austin and man... it just gets HOT here!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You should have told me. I'd have sold you my 100.4 and 200.2 since I'm going to do a 200.4 and 300.2. Should be pretty killer now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

You really think the new amps are better then your old Zapcos ?? Also you keeping you Hybrid speakers ? L8 ,L4se ? or going with new everything .. Super cool install ..


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Doing new stuff. All the Hybrid stuff (L1ProR2s, L4SEs, L6SEs, L8s) and the 12W6s will all be for sale very soon.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> You should have told me. I'd have sold you my 100.4 and 200.2 since I'm going to do a 200.4 and 300.2. Should be pretty killer now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MO POWA!
I look forward to hearing your car in June at CS!

I think the amps I have will be plenty of power.

What color do you think I should go with on the amps?


----------



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been waiting to see when someone would do an install in one of these - I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on how much improvement you've achieved over the stock system from an SQ perspective.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> MO POWA!
> I look forward to hearing your car in June at CS!
> 
> I think the amps I have will be plenty of power.
> ...


I need more on the sub and mids to keep up with the horns. 

Whatever's available. I wanted white but silver was all I could get. The finish BLOOOOOOOOWS though. Mine have a couple of spots like something dripped on them but they've always been under the floor. I'm baffled. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Regus said:


> I've been waiting to see when someone would do an install in one of these - I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on how much improvement you've achieved over the stock system from an SQ perspective.


I think my World Championship says it all! ;-)

Seriously though, I think that if you do stock locations you will have an uphill battle ahead of you to keep the door panels from buzzing and rattling... Lots of tuning required also to not have the midbass localized where it is (right next to your hip). Seating position and driver aiming is also very important due to the B-pillars being so thick (from the glass).


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> I need more on the sub and mids to keep up with the horns.
> 
> Whatever's available. I wanted white but silver was all I could get. The finish BLOOOOOOOOWS though. Mine have a couple of spots like something dripped on them but they've always been under the floor. I'm baffled.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 200.2 I got has spots too. I got them from Steve. Happy to finally have me some AS Series amps Paul.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

You should have told me. I'd have sold you my 100.4 and 200.2 since I'm going to do a 200.4 and 300.2. Should be pretty killer now!



Paul,


Are you selling your 100.4 and 200.2?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I think my World Championship says it all! ;-)
> 
> Seriously though, I think that if you do stock locations you will have an uphill battle ahead of you to keep the door panels from buzzing and rattling... Lots of tuning required also to not have the midbass localized where it is (right next to your hip). Seating position and driver aiming is also very important due to the B-pillars being so thick (from the glass).


I never had an issue with localization in my MkV but I never had them over 250Hz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Yeah, the 200.2 I got has spots too. I got them from Steve. Happy to finally have me some AS Series amps Paul.


Ahhhh. You're going to love them. I can't really find anything I don't like other than the finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> You should have told me. I'd have sold you my 100.4 and 200.2 since I'm going to do a 200.4 and 300.2. Should be pretty killer now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not actively but I can be talked into anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Really nice build! The Mosconis rarely get really hot, you really have to push them hard even to get the thermally controlled internal fans to start up at all. 

But then again, ambient temperature is pretty low year round up here


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

My Buddy Dean's AS never really got that hot either. Really good design thermally even though it does not look like it from the outside.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I've only ever gotten my 4-channel to shut down once and that was after 4 or 5 hours off hammering it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Hidden under a false floor too? Do you have any fans moving air under there?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Same as the last time you saw it. Just swapped the JLs for the mosconis. No extra fans or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

Mosconi are nice amps.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Same as the last time you saw it. Just swapped the JLs for the mosconis. No extra fans or anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe that's why it thermaled... dude, you live in Texas! Gotta move some air around!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nah, it only happened once and only with the illusion 10. Never had an issue with the Arc or Morel. 
I'm in New Mexico now though. Granted it's RIGHT next to the Texas border, but it's still New Mexico. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought you said it was the 100.4 that thermaled...
Man, the Air Force moves you around so much!
You gonna make it to Pate's CS show in June?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Can I ask why you're changing it up if you won at Finals?
Not criticizing...just curious.

Looks like Texas is gonna be full of Mosconi amps.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I really like how they sound, but I like the Mosconis even more. I don't really like the GUI on the Zapcos... tuning with them can be a PITA if you use multiple amps.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish I was gonna be home for the CS meet to see all the good stuff going on in Texas right now. I'll be in SoCal until July though.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

You could still fly in and meet up man!

What part of Texas do you call home?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I thought you said it was the 100.4 that thermaled...
> Man, the Air Force moves you around so much!
> You gonna make it to Pate's CS show in June?


It was. It's driving the tweeters and sub. 

The change in jobs necessitated the move. 

I'm going to try. It'll depend on of where I'm at with the next block of training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

fahrfrompuken said:


> You could still fly in and meet up man!
> 
> What part of Texas do you call home?


I won't be able to get away in June...that's when my project will be in full shut down mode running around the clock 7 days a week. 

I live west of Houston in Hockley but spend a lot of time in Georgetown...planning on moving out that way as soon as possible.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Look me up when back in Texas!


----------



## chasintrane (Jul 29, 2012)

fahrfrompuken, this is an awesome build you did. Can you comment a little more on using the factory door locations up front for a 3-way active setup? Did the door panels vibrate and rattle in a regularly disturbing way for you? For myself, having a shop use those locations could potentially be a huge money saver since the custom glass work would be minimal. Not trying to build a world champ here!  Thanks, and I'm looking forward to seeing what's up next.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

chasintrane said:


> fahrfrompuken, this is an awesome build you did. Can you comment a little more on using the factory door locations up front for a 3-way active setup? Did the door panels vibrate and rattle in a regularly disturbing way for you? For myself, having a shop use those locations could potentially be a huge money saver since the custom glass work would be minimal. Not trying to build a world champ here!  Thanks, and I'm looking forward to seeing what's up next.


Funny you ask about that. I think the door panels were off 4 different times trying to rid them of buzzing from the midbasses or mids. They are a pain in the a**. You think you might be saving time, energy, money by putting them in the stock locations, but you might end up hating it. Give it a try, I had HAT L8s in there and they fit, no problem. Plenty of depth.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I had RS225s and ZR800s in my MkV doors and never had any buzzing or rattling issues but that can vary greatly from car to car. I'd do the stock locations before I did build outs. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## pwrjam (Apr 20, 2013)

Very interested to see how the mosconi amps turn out


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Great to see some fellow Austinites in the SQ scene! What part of atx are you in? I'd absolutely love to demo your system sometime. I haven't had the chance to hear too many world class competition cars.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Certainly is great to see other Austinites on here. I'm Northwest. I hope to have the system complete in a month if all goes well. We can meet up after that if you'd like. I have lots of work to do to finish it.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

You guys are all down near Chris Pates place.. Anyone ever see a build of his using all E7 Esoteric amps? Ive been waiting for install pics ever since I sent him those. lol

The Vee Dub looked like it was built right the first time, Im sure it sounded great! Is it necassary to change up every year for shows or as the same as most of us just do it because you can?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I never have seen a build using those amps. I know Chris has lots of stuff hoarded though.

I made the changes because of a team change and a need to run their equipment. I also wanted to take it to the next level. I thought my amps and processing were the limiting factor in that system. The Mosconis have the dynamics, power and sexiness I liked so it made sense.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont know how i missed your build sir. i even think i remember seeing you (and your car) at finals.

ill be watching 



i loved those pressure-tabs for the fan\voltage LCD though! that was sweet!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you sir. I didn't think anyone had even noticed those. It's the details that make the difference sometimes.

Yeah at Finals they put baby in the corner. ;-) I was in the lobby, but I was all the way at the end of the tunnel.

Funny, Keith McCumber had to score my car like 3 times because he couldn't get wifi signal all the way down there. I hope they work all that out this year.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

haha! i was hanging around tintbox's car most of the time right in front of the doors. i kept walking down the tunnel to scope things out but nobody was usually down there. you were next to that truck with the actuators in the bed that raise up with the amps under it. slick.

i love me some vdubs though. sweet car man. my bro has a 2004 VW W8 passat 4motion 6 speed, and my wife has a '11 golf.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, if i remember correctly tintbox was parked over by Todds VW and not too far from Eldridge.

I agree with you on the VW. I love the fit and finish for sure. I looked this week at a Mazda 6 since they have a Diesel coming out as a 2015 model. The interior build is just inferior to me. The leatherette had wrinkles and plastic items just did not fit that well.

But people either love or hate the VWs. Me, I'm a fanboy.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Certainly is great to see other Austinites on here. I'm Northwest. I hope to have the system complete in a month if all goes well. We can meet up after that if you'd like. I have lots of work to do to finish it.


That would be awesome! My system in my VW should be nearly complete in the coming weeks and i would love to see how it stacks up against a proven world class vehicle.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't call it proven. Last year was my first year and it's an entirely new build. I suppose it's always nice to listen to another system and learn from others though...


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Gorgeous. Not sure how I missed this. Great build. Look forward to seeing what you do with the Mosconis.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you sir. All I can tell you is there are 3 Mosconis. I hope it turns out like I picture it in my brain.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 6, 2008)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I think my World Championship says it all! ;-)
> 
> Seriously though, I think that if you do stock locations you will have an uphill battle ahead of you to keep the door panels from buzzing and rattling... Lots of tuning required also to not have the midbass localized where it is (right next to your hip). Seating position and driver aiming is also very important due to the B-pillars being so thick (from the glass).


Yeah, I tried using the HAT L8s in the doors of my MKV JSW, in what I _thought_ was a rock solid baffle, mounted to the door metal, but the _panels_ buzzed JUST enough to distract, even though they'd been mass loaded as well. The L8s just had too much "Hammertime" mojo, I guess. Made me nuts, to be honest.

System is HAT L2s in A-pillars, L4s in kicks, L8SEs… somewhere…eventually*, and IDQ 15"s in the rear wheel wells. I also used the rear package hideaway for my JL HD amps… 3 of them fit perfectly. Signal is from a JDM Pioneer Carrozeria DEH-P01 I got on a group buy with Scott B of HAT a few years back.

Here's an old (and seriously out-of-date) build log that shows what I tried for my L8s:

VWVortex.com - John Reid's JSW audio system build

Nice build, BTW! Always looking at what other folks think of to get their JSWs bumping.

*I'm currently trying to make an under-front-seat enclosure for my HAT L8SE's.  We'll see how that goes; been "working on it" since, what, 2011? FFS...:blush: Life, and winter, gets in the way.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I was wondering if you guys would chime in on opinions for wheels for my 2013 VW Jetta Sportwagen in Candy White.

The wheels I'm thinking about are:

1) HD Wheels Autobahn in silver.









2) HD Wheels Autobahn in black.









3) HD Wheels Overdrive in black.









Please chime in on what you think will look best as I'm on the fence. 
Thanks!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Concave wheels...no lip. So the last one.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

ok. 3rd one too!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

What no BBS RS? like all the cool kids.. BTW, what wheels on your car currently, 17"?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That third one is nice. First one is nice too. Just a little lip, that's hot. I like that black on silver too.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

AccordUno said:


> What no BBS RS? like all the cool kids.. BTW, what wheels on your car currently, 17"?


Its a TDI, so they are 16's.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

whatever it is... pick a black one!! (hides the brake dust lol.)


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

you should go oem like me


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

toysoldier3646 said:


> you should go oem like me


Is that why you sold me your head lights? So you can get some steelies?? :thumbsup:

I like #3 above... Or you could go black Khartoums like me!


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Is that why you sold me your head lights? So you can get some steelies?? :thumbsup:
> 
> I like #3 above... Or you could go black Khartoums like me!


@DRTHJTA haha something like that

@fahrfrompuken I'm a fan of the third choice; also, check out some of the reps available on ecs


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I ordered RS3/RS5 Audi wheels for my sportwagen last night... Seems like you need to get on it!


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

its gonna be miserable this summer,its already hot,we lucked out last summer,stayed cool until the first week in may.im just north of houston,i have like 4 cousins that live in austin.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

then powdercoat them black. $340\each.

?|? Rotiform Wheels ?|?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Those are nice! It would give it a nice OEM + like look! I like their simplistic design.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

You All suck!!! dayum wheel whores.. 





Just kidding, I'm looking at running MB Monoblocks, VW CC, Audi wheels in some sort of 18" configuration, maybe staggered on my 02 Pissant Wagon.. but if anyone of you want to part with some oem 17" wheels that look decent and not beat up, let me know..


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

toysoldier3646 said:


> you should go oem like me


That looks sick man!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

req said:


> then powdercoat them black. $340\each.
> 
> ?|? Rotiform Wheels ?|?


Man those are spensive! Add to that the cost of powerboat and you have... more monies than I has.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your help. We have a winner in #3. Wheels and tires for 1300 bux shipped free and with Gorilla locks too.

Thanks to all that offered their opinions.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that is a heck of a deal for four wheels, tires , and wheel locks plus shipping. What size did you go with both in wheels and in tires please ?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I did 18x8.5 inch wheels with 235/40R/18 tires.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Quick lil shot of my RS3's... I need some coilovers stat!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks sweet man! Good looking ride.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So.... What's the wagen look like with new shoes??


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like that. What do you think?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Looks like that. What do you think?


Looks good! :thumbsup: I thought you went with a different set though...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Needs moar low

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Lolz

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Looks good! :thumbsup: I thought you went with a different set though...


I did. Those had the wrong offset and rubbed terribly so had to be swapped out.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW that is some dark behind tint lol. Looks like Darth Vadars personal ride has arrived.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha. I live in Texas... and with the heat I has to have limo tint.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Time for pics of the new build!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh yeah? Not sure if I have time right now. I'll see what I can do...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

But it looks so good... deserves to be shown


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Grayson. I appreciate that. There is still work to be done though...

I still need a trim piece for the amp rack with new fans and permanent grills for the kicks. Then I need to finish under the hood (new battery and front distribution block with my new CB). Installing the AMAS and new custom RCAs with Straight Wire cable and ends this weekend. Maybe then I will share with you guys.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice build. Just one comment though,have you thought about moving the midbass to the front of the door? That's what I ended up doing in my 2012 sportwagen TDI.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

jnchantler said:


> Very nice build. Just one comment though,have you thought about moving the midbass to the front of the door? That's what I ended up doing in my 2012 sportwagen TDI.


for what purpose?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

only benefit I've really heard of is that reduces rattles from the window track/motor that is near the back of the door... I doubt it would help with staging/imaging/ect... if anything it would hurt based on some informative threads here that talk about the jettas near optimal setup.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I have thought about moving them... with time alignment though you would not know they are at the rear or the door.

The only thing I've thought about doing is a cut through with the mid bass mechanically decoupled from the door panel to keep it from buzzing.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I guess it was a little different in my setup. I had a 2way front stage so placing the mid further forward had more benefits. Maybe it's not worth it with a 3way set up.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

In a 2-way yes, you need to move them. In a 3-way, the OEM location is fine. I never had any rattling issues and I used RS225s and ZR800 in that spot.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Paul, I have to turn down my left hand 8 by 4db to keep from localizing it and to keep my door panel from buzzing. How did you do it? Maybe I just have a bad door panel?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would love to see an update on this log!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Paul, I have to turn down my left hand 8 by 4db to keep from localizing it and to keep my door panel from buzzing. How did you do it? Maybe I just have a bad door panel?


Hey Rick,

I just saw this. I did TA and made the midbass EQ curves match. No other level adjustments. Worked great. It may be something in the panel itself. Try listening with the panel off to see if it's the door or the panel.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I did that. It's the door panel. That C8 moves a bunch of air.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Rear wiper delete added, debadged the rear, and added GT Mat Quattro while I was in there. Should be a little quieter on the highway. Rear doors and roof are next...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been considering the rear wiper delete... I very rarely use it.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Ya, I NEVER use it. I hate it when it is just misting outside so you intermittently turn on the front wipers, but accidently turn on the rear and then it's been going for like 10 minutes and the rear window is dry... I hate that ****.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Rick! I'm just seeing this build for the first time. A big jump from the Camry, that's for sure.

I've also been reading the OpSoDis thread and would love to hear this midbass configuration.

I'm in Apache Shores. All of my cars are currently stock but I'll trade you a demo of my two channel home rig for a demo of your car


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Gabe. Gearing up for Finals in October. The car sure is a step up from the Camry. I even have a new build from what you see there too. It is head and shoulders above the last build in this car.

You are back in Austin? Last I heard you moved back to Cali...

I would sure give you a demo. Maybe we can do that and grab some lunch one day.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am very happy I just looked at your build log again. It may have re-inspired me to trim my door panels and put my Morel 8's in. 6.5's have never done it for me and in this car just do not blend well enough with my 15" sub. 

Now the struggle starts, should I wait till October to hear your car before I make my transition back to 8's or just do it... hmmm.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Whatever you decide you will be happy you did it.

I know that a lot of guys say to put the midbass in the kicks. I think I got better results with the mids there. There is plenty of room for my 4s and I still get to keep my dead pedal and 100% foot room. The only issue is the buzzing in the door panels from large midbasses which I will be able to report on next week. Sunday is the day to try and fix it for good. My guy will tell me what to do based on what we find in there. So either it will be fixed Sunday or we will have a solid plan to fix it.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I found 90% of my buzzing to be the outer door handle, the rest seems to be coming from the b-pillar... I was able to figure that after I stopped all rattles in the doors... That was with the 6.5's though, I am sure I will have more if I put my 8's there... I haven't considered the kicks and don't think I would for the 8's, I am with you on this... for mids the kicks are great, but the door location for the mid bass seems to do just fine for me...


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks man. I'll find out for sure this weekend. Hopefully we can knock it out Sunday.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

So the doors are pretty much nailed now. We used some foam around the drivers to help direct the energy where we want it. Fixed some buzzing from the window motor assembly. Fixed some more from the baffle itself. The driver mounts are much more solid now. Going today to get 2 pieces of 1 inch HDPE to replace the MDF baffle. Will then pull the outer door skin and apply a layer of butyl mat and Quattro.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Made 1/4" aluminum rings that sandwich the MDF. It's much more solid now.

Will post pics of the completed assembly after we get the HDPE baffles cut.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Seems very familiar... Nice!


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks! More pics when the HDPE rings are in...


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

How much of a PITA was that aluminum to route? Looks like chatter wasnt too bad


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah. He's a strong guy and held it by hand with a flush trim bit. Did a great job I think.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Yeah. He's a strong guy and held it by hand with a flush trim bit. Did a great job I think.


I've done it that way and it scares the **** out of me to this day! After buying my fukuda router shield, I will never do it any other way than with it... except maybe using my perfect circle and making several passes, but that still seems less optimal... 

I am excited to see your progress. I have had my HDPE rings and aluminum rings cut for my Morels for a while... just haven't decided if I want to install them. 

I am debating on pulling the outer door skins and placing a very large HDPE baffle behind the inner door skin to mount everything too. Basically sandwiching the inner door skin in HDPE to increase its stiffness to accommodate the 8's with a bunch of power... I've never seen this done, but have been thinking about it for years. What are your thoughts?

I'll make my move once yours is complete... I am motivated by others progress... I am lazy without it.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I actually had not though about that. Are you thinking 1/2"? For that matter why not go 1/2" aluminum... you could put in 8 more pop nuts from the backside and mount the aluminum ring to the door in a sandwich configuration. Then mount the driver, aluminum ring and HDPE from the front side firmly mounted to rivet nuts in the rear piece of aluminum. I think the aluminum sandwich would make the door more rigid.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Or go crazy and sandwich the door in two 1/2" aluminum rings screwed together, clamping the door. Then mount the driver, aluminum and HDPE from the front screwed into the inner most aluminum piece as a sandwich. You almost cannot get more solid than that.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I actually had not though about that. Are you thinking 1/2"? For that matter why not go 1/2" aluminum... you could put in 8 more pop nuts from the backside and mount the aluminum ring to the door, then mount the driver, aluminum ring and HDPE from the front side. I think the aluminum would make the door more rigid.





fahrfrompuken said:


> Or go crazy and sandwich the door in two 1/2" aluminum rings screwed together, clamping the door. The driver, aluminum and HDPE from the front. You almost cannot get more solid than that.


These are all thoughts that have been causing me to lose sleep! The only reason I wasn't going to use 1/2 aluminum on the backside, was price/access to it. I was thinking just 1/2 HDPE and build a baffle to cover this area





I also added a profile to my HDPE baffles to add additional mass/material to stiffen things up not sure if it will do much, but looks neat.


Sorry for brainstorming in your thread...


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

No worries. That is food for thought. I think I'm going to talk to my friend and see what he thinks about the rings.


----------

